# Protein Question



## jsr2188 (Dec 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a website listing the average amount of protein in common foods so I know how much protein I'm taking in a day. I know that an egg has 8 grams but I'm wondering about other foods that don't have a nutrition label. Also I was wondering too if there is anything on the average amount of protein in say a roast beef sandwhich from a subshop or something because sometimes i get a lot of takeout. Thanks.


----------



## ZEDR2 (Dec 30, 2006)

google.com


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 30, 2006)

Most of the stuff in the grocery store will say on it.
If its fast food you can ask them, they normaly will have a small 
flyer that lists it.


----------



## K1 (Jan 6, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Most of the stuff in the grocery store will say on it.
> If its fast food you can ask them, they normaly will have a small
> flyer that lists it.


Bump Raj, just ask.......


----------

